# santa on line



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok dont know where to post this --its off topic and a link--anyway i did this for my kids and they just freaked so those of you with kids check it out----- http://portablenorthpole.tv/home


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! What a fun site! I made some for my kids, can't wait to show them in the morning! Although I'm not sure my son ought to hear Santa say he's been VERY good this year...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bwahahahhaa! I made one to say that hubby should have been more reasonable & listened to the wife & have spent less time on the Internet!! HE'S ON THE NAUGHTY LIST!! Swweet..wait til the kids see THAT one...

thanks for the link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a riot! I sent a message to someone special as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

and they sent you one too, Roxy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have sent one of these to every member of my family. It was HILARIOUS when he read my Dads.... "You are 64 years old, is that correct?" hahahahaah. Still makes me laugh.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...my 5 year old saw her video message as well as "on the naughty list" hubby's video last night. She wakes up this morning & first thing she says is, "Momma, I think you and Santa are UP TO something, cuz Daddy shouldn't be on Santa's naughty list. Did you tell Santa about Daddy being online to much?"

Me: "Of COURSE- I have Santa's email address AND phone number.....! But the message said he still has time to make it right & get off of the naughty list..we'll have to see how well he behaves in the next few days." 

LMAO.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my co-workers sent one to his young daughter - she was so thrilled!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Thing 1 & 2 loved it!


----------

